# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  leren leven met rugklachten? lang niet altijd!

## posturologie

Deze paperback legt uit dat je met rugklachten lang niet altijd hoeft 'te leren leven'. In begrijpelijke taal en, naast de rugklachten, ook met betrekking tot andere spier- en gewrichtsklachten. Zie:http://www.podoposturale-therapie.nl/

bestellen via: www.boekenroute.nl en/of www.1boek.nl en tevens te koop via BOL en alle boekhandels in Nederland en België.

Calbona uitgeverij, ISBN: 978-94-91872-95-2 met illustraties prijs  15,00

----------

